# Deliveries



## Alirio (May 15, 2017)

How to deactivate the "deliveries On"


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Alirio (May 15, 2017)

Looks like Uber is forcing drivers to do deliveries only. Since hour and a half I have got 20+ delivery request. I have declined all of them. I do not know how to deactivate the deliveries on.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

To the original poster, it would help if you indicated what app you are using. Also, whether you are using an iPhone or Android.

As my dad used to say “I’m not a mind reader…”


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Alirio said:


> Looks like Uber is forcing drivers to do deliveries only. Since hour and a half I have got 20+ delivery request. I have declined all of them. I do not know how to deactivate the deliveries on.


In the bottom left corner of the Uber app you can adjust your preferences. You can turn on/off deliveries or rides there.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> In the bottom left corner of the Uber app you can adjust your preferences. You can turn on/off deliveries or rides there.


Not everyone can. I've been driving UberEats for over 2 years and when I click on it I always get the same message. It says "Check this section often to turn on preferences and features." But it won't ever let me do anything. Is that because my car is a 2015 model and perhaps that is too old for doing Uber X?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Not everyone can. I've been driving UberEats for over 2 years and when I click on it I always get the same message. It says "Check this section often to turn on preferences and features." But it won't ever let me do anything. Is that because my car is a 2015 model and perhaps that is too old for doing Uber X?


No. I drive a 2015. Is Uber X an option there? Maybe your account is eats only? Green hub or support to add X if its not an option.


----------

